# Why me?? I don't ask for much.



## Katt36

Just had scan at 16 weeks privately and they are saying boy. This is third boy and last child for us. My husband was so disappointed. I feel like I let him down big time. This will be my Moms 8th and final grandchild all boys! I have had so much go wrong in my life and all I wanted was this one thing, is it to much to ask? Ughhh I sound like I'm having pity party, maybe I am. I sound like a wretched awful person, but if someone told me my third would be a boy
I would not have had a third child. I feel completed gutted and very resentful. I need to shake this awful feeling. I feel like a horrible human being!! Still holding on hope 20 week scan will say something different. Sigh. I'm so miserable and can't even get excited about the birth. What can I do :(?


----------



## happigail

Ah I see you are here. Oh my friend, I really feel for you, I really do. 

I think that once he is here (if things don't change at 20 week scan) you will love him so much xxx


----------



## Katt36

happigail said:


> Ah I see you are here. Oh my friend, I really feel for you, I really do.
> 
> I think that once he is here (if things don't change at 20 week scan) you will love him so much xxx

I'm sure I will. Just huge sadness for me. This is the last time. I fear that I will really suffer from post partum from it being my last one and another boy :(


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs:. I'm sorry you didn't hear girl :(. Hopefully with a bit of time to get used to the idea of a 3rd boy you'll feel better about it.


----------



## Katt36

Eleanor ace said:


> :hugs:. I'm sorry you didn't hear girl :(. Hopefully with a bit of time to get used to the idea of a 3rd boy you'll feel better about it.

I hope so Eleanor!


----------



## Misscalais

Oh dear. I'm sorry you didn't hear girl.
I understand where you are coming from, I have two boys and truly hoping for a girl this time round. And I won't be disappointed if I hear boy cause its a boy I'd be disappointed at the fact that, that was the last chance for a daughter.
Once he's here you will love him but that longing for a girl will probably always be there :(
:hugs:


----------



## Katt36

Misscalais said:


> Oh dear. I'm sorry you didn't hear girl.
> I understand where you are coming from, I have two boys and truly hoping for a girl this time round. And I won't be disappointed if I hear boy cause its a boy I'd be disappointed at the fact that, that was the last chance for a daughter.
> Once he's here you will love him but that longing for a girl will probably always be there :(
> :hugs:

Yes it's the last chance that's what really twists the knife :(


----------



## Katt36

I want to crawl in a black hole and not come out. Being pregnant just feels worse now. I am a wretched awful person. I was never really sold on 3 kids now its another boy. Like really God?? What did I do in life?? Smh.


----------



## Batman909

Katt36 said:


> I want to crawl in a black hole and not come out. Being pregnant just feels worse now. I am a wretched awful person. I was never really sold on 3 kids now its another boy. Like really God?? What did I do in life?? Smh.

I keep thinking who the hell am I? This isn't me. If ur an awful person so am I. When I had my first and they said boy I thought oh it's ok coz I don't have either then the second time I thought ohh its ok coz they will be brothers and friends but this time I'm like what the hell?!!! This is crap. I've done my days of cars Nd wrestling and blue I wnt to play dollies and paint finger nails. I want to buy dresses and hair bows :( I wish I had the words to make it better but it seems there aren't any. It's just something we have to work through.


----------



## Katt36

Batman909 said:


> Katt36 said:
> 
> 
> I want to crawl in a black hole and not come out. Being pregnant just feels worse now. I am a wretched awful person. I was never really sold on 3 kids now its another boy. Like really God?? What did I do in life?? Smh.
> 
> I keep thinking who the hell am I? This isn't me. If ur an awful person so am I. When I had my first and they said boy I thought oh it's ok coz I don't have either then the second time I thought ohh its ok coz they will be brothers and friends but this time I'm like what the hell?!!! This is crap. I've done my days of cars Nd wrestling and blue I wnt to play dollies and paint finger nails. I want to buy dresses and hair bows :( I wish I had the words to make it better but it seems there aren't any. It's just something we have to work through.Click to expand...

I'm so done with cars and trains. My couch used as the end zone to fall into with the football. Wrestling in the house and me yelling stop before someone gets hurt! Video games!! Just thinking about doing it once again just brings no happiness whatsoever. :(. This is just not fair to anyone who wants a daughter. I wish I knew why.


----------



## Princesa7

Awww I can totally 100% relate!

I have 2boys..13 & 3yrs old....I've always dreamed of having girls since I was little...my 1st had his legs closed during every u/s so we never knew what we were having til he was born and I was right my instinct said boy.....my 2nd we found out he was a boy during his u/s wich I did cry for like 10-15mins afterwards. It made it easier but in my head I was like really? 

Our 2nd was supposed to be our last but hear we are ttcing again...I'm cool with another boy but seriously want a girl for this last time.......I'm soooooo over cars,power rangers.trucks,dinosaurs and I hear ya on the video games!!!! I wanna buy some cute Hello Kitty stuff,Barbies....even clothing wise...boy stuff is so ehhh...but you look at the girls stuff and holy selection...I wanna shop there too!


----------



## embeth

It will get easier. I have just had my third boy 6 weeks ago. My older two are 5&6 and love their new little brother so much. I got pregnant a third time as really wanted a baby and honestly wasn't bothered girl or boy. Then the early pregnancy was so different to my two boys I started really thinking girl until 16 wk scan said otherwise. Suddenly felt really gutted as it's our last which shocked me as really didn't think i was bothered.But it did fade and I honestly wouldn't change him for the world now, he is just meant to be xx


----------



## truthbtold

I know your feeling all too well. I felt this way through much of my of pregnancy but I assure you that feeling will past, when I laid eyes on my third son for the first time my heart melted and I know moms arent suppose to have favorites but he is mine. He is such a sweet calm child not rowdy like his older brothers. Even at 21 months he is so helpful. I just love him to pieces and cant imagine my life without him. So I hope your outcome is the same I hope your little one washes away all the pain you are feeling (hugs).


----------

